# Did Tyco make a yallow 440 chassis?



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

I got some cars in a sale and there is a yellow vette with a yellow chassis on it. It looks factory to me. I have never seen one before. Have you?
Buzzy


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Pictures! We need pictures to see!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It could be a Marchon Corvette.
They did make a yellow chassis.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> It could be a Marchon Corvette.
> They did make a yellow chassis.


Ditto.

The yellow Marchon bears a resemblance to a Tyco HP7 chassis.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here's some pics of that yellow Marchon chassis.


















This one is equipped with the nuclear flux capacitor. :hat:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Here's some pics of that yellow Marchon chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was a warp manifold. Shows what I know. :freak:


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

*tyco*



old blue said:


> Pictures! We need pictures to see!!!!


it is a tyco 440 but it is yellow i will post pics when i feel up to it or put it on greebay I just never seen one like it , if someone painted it they did a good job looks factory but may not be. i never had any marchon stuff.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

if its painted prolly not.if its molded there is a good chance its a tyco made chassis.i know there are a few orange curve hugger chassis out there somewhere.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I believe it is a Marchon as stated earlier. If you look at the motor magnets they're huge like a Tomy Turbo, Tyco's are much smaller. The Marchons were also very bulky and I know I had one about 20 years ago with one of those little boxes on it.


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

*440*



sjracer said:


> I believe it is a Marchon as stated earlier. If you look at the motor magnets they're huge like a Tomy Turbo, Tyco's are much smaller. The Marchons were also very bulky and I know I had one about 20 years ago with one of those little boxes on it.


It is NOT a Marchon , it is a 440 X2 I will try to get a photo on , It may have been painted , possibly from the factory , all the other cars in the set/lot I bought were just old stuff like this car is. It is a yellow #2 vette , missing the side view mirrors , has the vette sticker cross the windshield , you know the car I a sure , a common car , and the chassis does not look like it was ever taken apart. It is nothing like a marchon, I may scrape is and see if it is gray under the yellow. I have had hundreds of these chasis over the years but never a yellow one. Kinda hoping it was rare but knowing my luck , it isn't , lol.
Thanks for the input , depending on how I feel I will put photos on here or just list it on greedbay , or both, I need the money. 
Ebay used to be a joy for me , now it is a hassle. My 1.5 megapixal camera is junk but I can't afford a new one.
Thanks guys , I will try to show you a pic or link it to ebay.
Buzzy


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Tyco chassis...*

Currently on the bay.. and maybe completely seperate from the cars you are talking about, there are a couple guys selling... "Super fast, screaming, rail sucker, wickedly quick, Tycos..." Truthfully (and I hope don't step on anyone's toes who might actually make and sell these cars)... they are B.S.

I had one sent to me and they are pretty close to junk. The chassis's are dyed or painted or both. There is nothing special to the chassis's nor the build. Just marketing, and someon trying to make a buck.

Hopefully you got a special chassis (cause I think that would be cool), but odds are you didn't. (I hope I am wrong for your sake)...

As for the rail sucking psychotic 440X7s plus wonder arms and cool red or blue or yellow chassis; the people who sell them might do us the favor of dialing down the drama and focusing more on a nice quick stock 440x2 chassis. The 3 cent O-ring fronts on standard rims is ridiculous, and NEO dot wafer mags overheat the car in like 4 seconds..

Hope you got a cool piece, and not just a piece... 

-Marc and Marcus

Sorry for the rant- but come on... really????


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I think you have two guys claiming and counter-claiming that they invented the concept, which is so lame I don't know where to start, and so the hyperbole keeps on getting ramped up.


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

Ok , here are 3 bad photos.
I bought this car , severl other 440's a couple old tyco pros all in a tyco set for 10 bucks at a junk store that I mainly bought for the 15 inch straight tyco tracks and the banked curves , etc, as there were bo t-jets in the stuff.
My adult children can smoke me on video games but they still can't beat the old man racing stock t-jets so I have no use for magnet cars and sold most ofthem on ebay or gave tem to the kids but this one just caught my eye because none of the other cars in the lot were modified in any way , so that is why I was wondering if this was a factory chassis? Here are 3 photos:

http://i28.tinypic.com/33jtj6s.jpg

http://i29.tinypic.com/3486eqo.jpg

http://i32.tinypic.com/20gfuci.jpg

Buzzy


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

I will go to school soon for typing lessons.
Buzzy


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It is a Tyco. I can't believe it didn't come with a chrome Days of Thunder body.
Is it flexible like the old gray chassis? Did you scrape any paint off?
Could it be a resin chassis?

Rich


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Looks painted to me.


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

Ok , I scrapped a place behind the gear and it is painted but damn someone either did one heck of a good job or it is factory , sure looks like a factory job to me , no runs drips or errors. I'll probally throw it on ebay , maybe I should send it to boosa and have him list it! ROTFLMAO Sure to bring a million then!

Buzzy


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

It is Gray under the paint.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Someone loved that one enough to paint it yellow to match the body. :thumbsup:


----------

